# Full adult coat?



## Zephyriddle

At what age do kittens usually have their full adult coat? Clem and Blitz are 8 1/2 months and I'm curious if they'll end up with longer coats or if this is it. 































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yingying

What breed are your cats? Most cats are fully matured at one year old, except very few slow matured breeds. At 8 1/2 month old your cats may still have some room for fur development, but you won't see a big difference. So their coat are more or less what you are seeing right now (and it will most likely be shorter than this in next summer).

PS: Your cats are so cute! Especially the black one :luv


----------



## doodlebug

I think it really take 18-24 months to see a completely full coat, especially if you live in a cold climate. The winter coat you'll see next year on almost 2 years olds will be much thicker than what you're seeing this year. Especially with longer haired cats. 

I don't think you'll see the coat get longer, but it will become much more dense. 

I just combed Holly a few minutes ago. She has a heck of a winter coat this year. I hope that doesn't mean we're in for a really nasty winter!


----------



## Zephyriddle

They're just dumped in a field specials, so I have no idea what may be in their background. Clem's coat is much finer and Blitz has a thicker fluffier coat. I've noticed their tails have gotten much thicker recently. I was hoping Blitz would have more fluff around his neck, like a little black lion 
Side note, do short haired cats get longer winter coats? Ghost, the Siamese looking one has a longer coat than I expected him to have, but maybe it's because it's getting cold?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick

Torri's coat finished thickening when she turned three...and she's got about the same coat length as your two seem to.

When she was two it was fully grown out on her sides, but her pirate pants and her mane didn't completely fill in until a year later.


----------



## catloverami

Usually in the winter season of their second year, tho some longhaired cats don't get a neck ruff until they're 4 y.o. When I had longhair Manx they had their best coats at 4+ yrs. when they were fully mature. Shorthair hair cats may grow their coat a little longer, but with more density. It's the shorter daylight hours in Fall that triggers the coat growth and if you're in a colder climate this is more noticeable. Even my strictly indoor Devons have a denser coat during the winter months. The winter coat starts to drop in March as the days get longer.


----------



## jadis

I have a long haired foster, she was medium haired when I got her at around 1.5 y/o, alot like your black kitty. I have had her 3 months and when the cold weather came in, her coat poofed out big time. It's thicker and longer too, she is definitely what I would consider long haired now. I would bet yours will get fluffier still.


----------



## coyt

I have no idea the answer to your question, but your cats are soo cute! I LOVE the pic with the hat, haha!!


----------

